# Any pups from Wildfire ridge?



## Zoelw (Jun 30, 2018)

Never mind, got my answer in another thread. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't know what other thread you posted in and got your answer from, but hopefully you ran away big time from this "greeder" since she is clearly breeding poodle mixes - evidenced by her multiple postings of "whoodle" litters which are Wheaton/Poodle crosses.....


----------

